# Attaching Anubias Nana with Super glue?



## Revernance

So I've been reading on the forums. Some people use wipe the rhizome, then attach the rhizome onto a rock or a driftwood using superglue? What brand should I use? Elmers is bad right, because it's watery and runs? 

Also, important question: Should I, or should I not trim the anubias root before attaching to a rock and or driftwood? Why should I do that?


----------



## trackhazard

Any gel type cyanoacrylate will work. You use gel cause its easier to work with. I've used both and when you are attaching a big piece on a chunk of wood or rock and don't care about the runniness, liquid type is fine. Gel allows for finer control.

The glue will cure white so be advised of that when you are attaching plants. Its ideal to attach plants in a manner where you won't see the attachment points.

Charlie


----------



## Bert H

Out of curiosity, why do you want to use super glue? What's going to happen when you need to thin/prune that Anubias? You're always going to be stuck (no pun intended) with the original rhizome because it's permanently glued to the wood/rock/whatever.


----------



## trackhazard

Superglue degrades in water (even though water is used to set the glue.) The idea is that the plant is firmly attached by the time the glue falls apart.

CA glue also has low shear strength. As any kid who has build a model can tell you, its effects are far from permanent. I've spent many an hour as a child crying over model airplanes or tanks that I had just spent hours putting together because on jolt caused it to fall apart. 

Charlie


----------



## Bert H

trackhazard said:


> Superglue degrades in water (even though water is used to set the glue.) The idea is that the plant is firmly attached by the time the glue falls apart.
> 
> CA glue also has low shear strength. As any kid who has build a model can tell you, its effects are far from permanent. I've spent many an hour as a child crying over model airplanes or tanks that I had just spent hours putting together because on jolt caused it to fall apart.
> 
> Charlie


I didn't know that.  Learn something new everyday!


----------



## Revernance

Should I trim off most of the roots before gluing?


----------



## _chicken_

Go ahead and trim the roots. It won't hurt the plant, and will make it easier for you to position it the way you want.


----------



## davemonkey

_chicken_ said:


> Go ahead and trim the roots. It won't hurt the plant, and will make it easier for you to position it the way you want.


I second that. I glued one without trimming the roots and wound up having to use a ton of unsightly glue to make it sit right. The other anubias I trimmed back quite a bit (but attached with twine). The anubias with trimmed roots is now putting on new roots that are attaching to the wood, where the untrimmed roots are growing MUCH slower (but the leaves are coming quicker).

Basically, a good root trimming will stimulate new root growth.


----------



## hoppycalif

If you watch George Farmer's great video, which is here, http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ions/51710-setting-up-planted-tank-video.html, you will note that he recommends always trimming the roots on anubias before planting them. By the way, that video is very well worth watching.


----------

